# Posting



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Fellow Outbackers
I have not posted in along time but I have been going though some diffcult times with some family 
issues that come first I can't post at work they blocked some web pages and outbackers.com is one of them.
I am still having neck/ back problems and will be facing surgery in the spring time I am going to wait till after
school is out so I won't miss anytime off, because the recovery time they said could be up to 6 to 8 weeks. 
I will post when I can. I keep telling myself things will get better and and I know they will in time. Thanks for understanding and your concerns.

God Bless

willie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Willie,

I am sure that things will get better. You have to take care of yourself and get better. Let us know if you need anything.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good to hear from you, Willie.
hang in there bro!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Willie,

Haven't forgotten you! Hang in there.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Willie









I'm so sorry that you're having a rough time of it








Please keep thinking positively and know that you are always in our thoughts and prayers.

Dawn


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hang in there Willie.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

who in the heck do your employers think they are? the boss?








blocking Outbackers....that's just mean!








hope you're back to Outbackin soon!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Willie glad to hear from you
Sorry to hear about the issue you are going through right now
But you take care of that stuff first, We will always be here
Hope everything gets straighten out for you real soon

Best wishes to you
Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Willie,

Hope everything works out with your family issues.

Hope the pain is at least manageable for you. We will be praying.

Rita


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi Willie--

We of course haven't forgotten about you--sorry to hear about the rough time you're having. I hope everything turns out okay and that your surgery is a success--I'll say a prayer. . .

Brenda


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Willie,
Thank for taking the time to chime in! Best wishes and get some good pain meds.
bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Willie!
Just know that you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Keep your chin up, and let us know how things are!!
Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Willie

Best of luck with everything. I know things will go well for you and your family.

Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Willie,

Good luck resolving the problems. Family and personnel health are first, then remember the Outbackers and camping is a great form of stress relief for your and the family.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I haven't been on much lately either and was wondering how you were doing. I, too, have said a prayer for things to settle down for you and for your pain to be tolerable. Take care!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Glad to see you back----hope all is worked out in due time-


----------

